# Please help with Dish Remote



## burns7272 (May 11, 2016)

Yes I tried to hook up a roku box to my dads TV and finally got it to work but thinking I may have changed a wrong setting in the TV settings. On my dish remote if I click the "sat" button it goes to a blank screen. If I go into my TV inputs and select "component" the dish screen comes up but the second I click "sat" button on my dish remote where I can change satellite channels it goes back to the blank screen. It's almost like I somehow changed the inputs and the dish remote "sat" button is programmed to the wrong input. To be able to work satellite channels I have to put the TV on the "component" input, go two rooms away where when I push "sat" button on the dish remote control it can't send a signal to the tv, wait for the "sat" button light to go off, then I'm able to go back to the room where the satellite is and change satellite TV channels. Pretty much if I am anywhere near the tv and click "sat" button on the remote it goes to a blank screen saying "no input" and I have to use the TV remote to change the input to "component" to get the screen where dish is to come back up but if I then click "sat" button on the dish remote where I can change satellite channels it goes back to the blank screen. Please help.


----------



## burns7272 (May 11, 2016)

Please help.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

The Dish remote doesn't change the input settings on the TV. All it does is turn it on/off. But, you're not giving enough information to narrow this down.
Which Dish receiver? Which remote? Which TV? Which TV input is your Dish receiver connected to? Your Roku? How do you have the TV switch between Roku and Dish inputs?


----------



## burns7272 (May 11, 2016)

Actually my dish remote will if I hold down input but I mostly use the tv remote to change the input. It's the hopper receiver and the the tv is connected to the dish by hdmi1 and two different components. There is a hdmi going from the satellite to the tv but also 2 sets of component cables too. There are several things hooked up to this tv from outdoor music, surround sound, dish, bd player etc.... And I really don't want to mess with all those cables since I don't know much about them. I didn't hook this up. Dish did lol. All I know is on the dish remote when you click sat it goes to hdm1 but the actual dish screen is on component. Is there anyway to get the remote to go to "component" instead of "hdmi1" when you push "sat"? I've reset it several times turning it off and on. All I can figure out is I must have changed a setting in the tv, or the surround sound that I shouldn't have. The dish screen only shows on composite input but when you push sat button on dish remote it goes to hdmi1 I think.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow. Well, your Dish->TV connection needs only one of those choices. Your problem is caused by all those multiple connections. I'd really suggest you use the HDMI connection for your Hopper. But, if you really want to keep the component connection, just unplug the HDMI cable.


----------



## burns7272 (May 11, 2016)

I tried that and it messed up the surround sound and a few other things. As I said there are multiple things running off the tv and sat from the bd player, other tv's inside and outside, surround sound, outdoor music, etc..... Which is why I was just trying to program the dish remote to when I push "sat" on the dish remote it goes to component 1 instead of hdmi1. I realized I don't know enough about all those cables to be messing with them. It took forever for the dish screen to come up under the "component" tv input.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

The component connection doesn't pass audio, just video. You have a real mess there. I don't know of any way to program the remote (or the receiver) to change the input on your TV. The way the receiver output works is: Everything, audio and video, comes over the HDMI connection. Only video comes over the component connections, so you would also have to connect the audio out from the Dish receiver to your TV's audio inputs. There is absolutely no way to get audio over component alone, you must connect optical-digital or RCA audio also. (But, don't even consider the RCA audio, you can't get full sound quality from it)

If this is all gibberish to you, you're going to have to either hire some A/V guy, or find a friend that knows about this stuff and have it sorted out properly.
I suspect you really want to feed your TV via HDMI from both the Roku and the Dish receiver. If so, AFAIK, you're going to need a smarter remote that can control multiple devices in a more than simplistic way, such as a Logitech Harmony (or any number of other multi-device remotes).


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

Or, you could wait for your dad to look at it, as he may know "what is what"....


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Call DISH technical support to run a service call and have a family member present who knows how they want the TV connected. Your description lacks too little information to try second guessing with out seeing what is connected.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Unless there is a specific need for analog video, I would connect the Hopper with a single HDMI cable to HDMI 1 and disconnect the YPbPr component cables. One HDMI cable can supply both digital video and audio, as well as support for other features. A single HDMI cable for each devices (ie: BR player, Hopper, Roku) would make it easier to diagnose these types of issues in the future.


----------



## Alpesh28 (Aug 15, 2016)

have dishnetwork IR to UHF pro 10.1 remote kit that stop working yesterday I changed battery but no lights on remote I wonder remote is broke? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------

